# living alfalfa sprouts, good for you? growing them?



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

I love these but it seems like it's conflicted (from researching online) if they are good for you or not. and also something about growing them yourself is good?(not sure if they mean to eat?) but isn't everything better if you grow it yourself!

I have some here I bought and have been eating for about a week, but decided to find out more about them...


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

:


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Supposedly alfalfa sprouts (which we've always just called 'sprouts'), were my and my brothers' first foods







Needless to say, we've been growing and eating them for years and years and years. Recently my dad's started growing other sprouts too (mustard seed, onion, mung beans, not sure what else). He has a nifty little thing just for growing sprouts. Its very nice and super easy!!


----------



## Pancakes (Jan 22, 2008)

I love to grow sprouts!!! They taste soooo much better when you grow them yourself, much like the difference between home grown tomatoes and store bought.

My favorite is the Russian Mix from Sprout People. The sprout people website is quite helpful for those that are looking into growing their own and they offer tons of different kinds of seeds.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you! So I guess all the stuff you hear about them not being "safe" is just like anything else you could buy from the store? like the spinach thing(I think it was e-coli?) or other things that may be contaiminated... i guess something like sprouts has a higher chance? but no need to worry if you grow them yourself, right?

eta: thank you for the link! I can't wait to read more


----------



## Will (Aug 14, 2007)

I have heard some of those not safe stories. Some were a result of contamination with stuff you should have no issue with growing them at home. One had to do with some other thing I can't remember. I look at these sorts of things pretty closely and whatever the stories were, they have not deterred me. I sprout alfalfa, clover, and radish. and have tried a few mixes. I agree with everything Pancakes said about the taste. Much better, and fresher, when you do it yourself.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Will* 
I have heard some of those not safe stories. Some were a result of contamination with stuff you should have no issue with growing them at home. One had to do with some other thing I can't remember. I look at these sorts of things pretty closely and whatever the stories were, they have not deterred me. I sprout alfalfa, clover, and radish. and have tried a few mixes. I agree with everything Pancakes said about the taste. Much better, and fresher, when you do it yourself.

thank you!


----------

